# زاوية الميل المثالية للمجمعات الشمسية وكيف يتم حسابها



## sam5_2201 (24 أبريل 2008)

نظرا للطلب المتزايد على الكيفة التي يتم بها حساب زاوية الميول المثالية للمجمعات الشمسية، يوجد في المرفقات ملف فيه ثلاث علاقات لحساب المجمعات الشمسية و انت لك الحرية في اختيار احداها مع تعريف الرموز المستخدمة، اتمنى لكم التوفيق
اخوكم
Sam5_2201


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (25 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا مشاركة في وقتها واذا كان لديك مرجع للمعلومة سيكون افضل


----------



## الياس عبد النور (2 مايو 2008)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## مايزنر (15 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور جداً


----------



## دمصعب (2 يونيو 2008)

جزززااااااااااككككككككككككك الله خيررررررررررر الجججججججززززااااااااااااااءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء:20:


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (2 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عاشق السهر (3 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ابو خليل طه (5 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ABUSALMA (20 فبراير 2010)

جزيت وكفيت وتنحى عنك الشيطان


----------



## HANCOK (24 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## sniper 55 (27 فبراير 2010)

thanx


----------



## عبد المعطي محمد (28 فبراير 2010)

الله يبارك مجهودك 
ولو عندنا انظمة تتبع (tracking system)تجعل الالواح عمودية دائما على الاشعة الشمسية


----------



## asad arabi (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ألف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## zaid zaid (16 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
تحياتي


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (23 نوفمبر 2010)

يمكن تركيب عدسة فرسنل على هيئة قبة زجاجية نصف كروية توضع على سطح المجمع الشمسى الذى يوضع بشكل أفقى تماماً ، وبحيث تقوم العدسة بتجميع الآشعة الشمسية فى اتجاه مسطح المجمع الشمسى منذ شروق الشمس وحتى الغروب ، وهذا الأسلوب يلغى الآلية الميكانيكية لتحريك المسطحات الشمسية سواء تكلفة إنشاءها وصيانتها وبرمجتها على مدار العام.


----------



## عمر فيفا (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا
تحياتي*
[font=&quot][/font]


----------

